# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διακοπή κυκλοφορίας Versele  laga ?

## NataliaRiki

Παιδιά σήμερα πήγα στο ******  της Καλλιθέας κ ήθελα να πάρω για τον Ρίκι μου (κοκατιλ) το αντίστοιχο προϊόν! Πήγα όπου είναι συνήθως και ήταν άδεια τα ράφια, και ρωτησα τη κοπέλα κ μου είπε ότι δεν θα ξανακυκλοφόρησει ή εταιρία, κ ότι θα φέρουν νέες 2 εταιρίες..είχε δίπλα μια τροφή της vitakraft, κάτι για Αυστραλίας έλεγε.. έχω αγχωθει λίγο, πως να αλλάξω το φαγητό μη τον πειράξει  :sad:

----------


## CreCkotiels

μην σε αγχώνει Ναταλία , μπορείς να επιλέξεις αυτή που δίνω εγώ της Vadigran η οποία μοιάζει με αυτή της Versele laga απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει κάποιους επιπλέον σπόρους !  :Big Grin:

----------


## NataliaRiki

ευχαριστώ πολύ! Τελικά ρωτησαστο ίδιο κατάστημα άλλης περιοχής, και οι συγκεκριμένοι δεν θα συνεργαστουν πλέον, τώρα αναγκαστικά πήρα της vitakraft ,ελπίζω να ναι καλή, αυτή που λεει μενου

----------


## jk21

Ναταλια σαν να θυμαμαι οτι ειναι μιγμα σπορων με μπισκοτα ... μπορεις να μας πεις τη συνθεση της; 



Μαριε το vadigran original παιρνεις;  Με το κεχρι ( καναρινοσπορο ) και οχι millet  σαν πρωτο σπορο  ,βρωμη κανναβουρι μεσα στις αρχικες θεσεις , τον βλεπω ενδιαφερον σαν μιγμα 
*
**VADIGRAN-Μεσ.Παπαγάλοι, ORIGINAL

1kgΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ:- Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Μπακγουϊτ, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, Άγριο ρύζι, Κάρθαμο, Άγριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, 
Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος*

----------


## CreCkotiels

ναι κ.Δημήτρη αυτό παίρνω και τα μικρά μου το λατρεύουν !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## xrisam

Nαταλία μάλλον θα λες την vitacraft australian την εχω αγοράσει στο παρελθόν και όντως όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης έχει μέσα "ψωμάκια'' κιτρινα. Εμένα ευτυχως δεν τα έτρωγαν, αλλά αν ποτέ την αγοράσεις καλό είναι να τα αφαιρέσεις. 



Κατα τα άλλα είναι καλή τροφή που επιπλέον έχει και πέταλα από άνθη κάκτου (δεν ξέρω αν έχουν κάποια θρεπτική αξία).

Η Menu που αγόρασες είναι με μέλι αλλά δεν ξέρω σε τι μορφή είναι μέσα στην τροφή και το έχω απορία γιατι ήταν απο τις πρώτες τροφές που είχα δοκιμάσει.

----------


## NataliaRiki

Ναι, τη δεύτερη έχω όχι τη πρώτη, απ ότι είδα ευτυχώς δεν έχει μπισκοτακια..έκανα χαζομαρα εε? ;/

----------


## NataliaRiki

Θα ανεβασω αύριο φωτογραφία, ευτυχώς μπισκότα τίποτα χρωματιστό δεν εχει!, το 52%κεχρια, έχει καρύδια, μέλι, μάγια ,γράφει σπόρους κ ηλιόσπορους! :/

----------


## jk21

εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν εχει; τα vital pellets που λεει τι χρωμα εχουν;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χρυσα εισαι σιγουρη οτι αυτα τα κιτρινα στην Australian ειναι πελλετ; Τον πρωτο καιρο εδινα τη συγκεκριμενη στη Ρικο και δε θυμαμαι να αναφερει κατι τετοιο. Τα συστατικα της ειναι Cereals, Seeds, Fruits (4%), Eucalyptus (1.5%), Minerals, Cactus Flowers (0.5%).

----------


## Silvia1990

Αχου ορίστε και εγώ είχα το ίδιο θέμα! Το πηρα γραμμή γρήγορα μου φαίνεται Άλλαξα σε αυτή. Την Vadigran την βρίσκουμε μόνο online?

----------


## Esmi

Παιδιά Τα κίτρινα που έχει μέσα είναι γύρη, δεν είναι μπισκοτακια... την έδινα και γω στον Πάρη!

----------


## jk21

*Κρέας στη σύσταση τροφής Κοκατίλ!!!!*

αν εκεινα τα κιτρινα ειναι γυρη  ,εγω ειμαι γαυρος .....

----------


## Silvia1990

Γιατί αλλάζουν και καταργούν πράγματα που πουλιούνται?!!!! Πόσο με εκνευρίζει αυτό!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από ότι κατάλαβα σταματά να συνεργάζεται μία συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα πετ σοπ με την εταιρία. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε την τροφή αυτή από αλλού!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Από ότι κατάλαβα σταματά να συνεργάζεται μία συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα πετ σοπ με την εταιρία. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε την τροφή αυτή από αλλού!


Σωστό. Αν κάποιος την βρει σε φυσικό κατάστημα, διότι όντως αυτό είναι πιο εύκολο από το online. Βέβαια ίσως ανησυχώ αν δεν έρθει στην ώρα της η παραγγελία online.

----------


## xrisam

> *Κρέας στη σύσταση τροφής Κοκατίλ!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αν εκεινα τα κιτρινα ειναι γυρη  ,εγω ειμαι γαυρος .....


Σίγουρα δεν είναι πέλλετ και ούτε γύρη. Η τροφή δεν γράφει πουθενά για μπισκότα αν και στην πραγματικότικα για μπισκότα πρόκειται...

Εδω είναι η σύσταση της τροφής απο το άλλο θέμα:

Συστατικα  vitakraft australians 750gr:

*Ingredients*
7 types of millet(31,5%), wild seeds (1%) thistle seeds(0,1) eucalyptus leaves, pine, grass, wild seeds and much more.
Cereals, Vegetables, Seeds, Fruits (4%), Eucalyptus (1.5%), Minerals(3%), Cactus flowers (0.5%), Stomach Grit(3%)
*Guaranteed analysis*
Protein 12.5%
Oil 8.0%
Fibre 10%
Moisture 11.0%
Ash 5.5%.
Calcium 0.9%
Phosphorous 0.3%
*Supplemented Vitamins/kg*
Vitamin A 8000 iu
Vitamin D3 900 iu
Vitamin E 50 mg
Vitamin B1 4.0 mg
Vitamin B2 6.0 mg
Vitamin B6 6.0 mg
Vitamin B12 10.0 µg
Biotin 250 µg
Niacin 50 mg
Pantothenic acid 20 mg
Nicotinic acid 22.72 mg
Copper 8.0 mg (as copper (II) sulphate-pentahydrate
Iodine 0.4 mg (as calcium iodate, without water)
Yeat (B γλυκάνη)

----------


## jk21

περα απο τους σπορους  ,ολα τα αλλα συστατικα πρεπει καπου να μπουν . Δεν ξερω αν εχει διακριτες νιφαδες πχ βρωμης που θα δικαιολογουσε το διακριτο της υπαρξης δημητριακων , αλλα μαλλον ολα τα αλλα συστατικα εχουν ενσωματωθει σε αυτα που εγω και η Χρυσα λεμε  μπισκοτα , καποιοι αλλοι και οι εταιριες τα λενε pellet  , καποιοι ισως τα μπερδευουν με γυρη .Eιναι ειδικα επεξεργασμενα αρτοσκευασματα που εχουν αφυδατωθει  ,φτιαγμενα απο διαφορα υλικα οπως αυτα που διαβαζετε .Η ποιοτητα τους εξαρταται απο την ποιοτητα των υλικων τους .Απο κει και περα η αφυδατωση εχει θετικα ,οπως την δυσκολη αναπτυξη βακτηριων ,αλλα και αρνητικα στη μειωση καποιων θρεπτικων συστατικων ,που για το σκοπο αυτο βαζουν προσθετα στη συνεχεια συνθετικα με ουσιες που θα τα κρατησουν αναλοιωτα τουλαχιστον μεχρι το ανοιγμα της συσκευασιας και σιγουρα οχι επικινδυνα για βακτηρια μεχρι τη ληξη του προιοντος Οποιος δεν θελει ,δεν εχει χρονο ή δεν μπορει να πεισει τα πουλια του να τρωνε φρουτα και λαχανικα ,καλα κανει και δινει τετοια αν ειναι αποδεκτα ... οποιος μπορει ας δωσει βαση σε μιγματα σπορων με ποιοτικη συνθεση χωρις αυτα .Εκτος αν νομιζει οτι πηρανε τα αλευρα  , λαχανικα  ,φρουτα και αυγα Α διαλογης για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση να τα κανουν ζωοτροφες ...  προσωπικα οταν δεν εμπιστευομαι καν τα ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης ειδη σε πολλους τομεις , δυσκολευομαι να εμπιστευτω και αυτα ...

στο συνδεσμο που παρεθεσα με το θεμα της Χρυσας ,ειχε αναφερει τοτε για την  Χtra Vital της beaphar   .Εχει ενδιαφερον να δειτε τι ειχε διαβασει οτι περιεχει ....

* προσεξτε επισης το much more στο τελος της συνθεσης της τροφης που συζηταμε εδω ...

----------


## NataliaRiki

παιδια αυτη την Vardigan δεν τη βρισκουμε σε κανενα πετ σο? μονο on line?

----------


## Silvia1990

Αυτήν παρέχεις Μάριε? Αν ναι υπάρχει σε online site που όμως μπορείς να παραλάβεις και από φυσικό κατάστημα.

----------


## Kalgan

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα και εγώ με συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα και δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να την βρω σε κάποιο άλλο πετ σοπ.
Αυτή που μου πρότειναν να πάρω για το κοκατιλ είναι η CUNIPIC (parakeets). Αναγκαστικά την πήρα γιατί είχα ξεμείνει τελείως... 
Τουλάχιστον δεν φαίνεται να έχει μέσα μπισκοτάκια... Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας;

----------


## Nightrain

Εξαιρετική εναλλακτική λύση είναι αυτή της Manitoba. Τη βρίσκετε αρκετά εύκολα θεωρώ.

Προσωπικά το πάω εναλλάξ. 1 μήνα Versele, 1 μήνα τη Manitoba.

----------


## e2014

καλησπερα παιδια... κι εγω το ιδιο αντιμετωπισα πριν μια εβδομαδα... δεν θα ξαναφερουν τη συγκεκριμενη μαρκα και επελεξα κι εγω αυτη που ανεφερε ο νικος παραπανω...

----------


## Silvia1990

Εγώ άλλαξα ξανά διότι δεν της άρεσε καθόλου η άλλη. Δεν αδειαζε η ταιστρα. Άσε που είχε υπερβολικά πολλούς ηλιόσπορους,λευκούς και ριγέ. Άλλαξα σε Vadigran Original. Μέχρι και η μυρωδιά της Vadigran είναι νόστιμη ακόμα και για μένα. Και έχουμε ερωτευτεί το κοκατιλ στην σακούλα χε χε χε χε!!

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα και εγώ με συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα και δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να την βρω σε κάποιο άλλο πετ σοπ.
> Αυτή που μου πρότειναν να πάρω για το κοκατιλ είναι η CUNIPIC (parakeets). Αναγκαστικά την πήρα γιατί είχα ξεμείνει τελείως... 
> Τουλάχιστον δεν φαίνεται να έχει μέσα μπισκοτάκια... Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας;


Καλησπέρα κι εγω μετά την αλλαγή σε αυτη εχω κατασταλάξει την Cunipic μου φαίνεται καλη χωρίς περίεργα πράγματα και οσμές περιεργες ( που είχε μια που είχα πάρει μια φορα κ δεν την ξανα πηρα γιατί είχε και κατι περίεργους πολύχρωμους κόκκους που δεν τους τρώγανε ) και αρέσει και στα τσουλουφια!

----------


## niotheros

Πήγα και εγώ χθες στο μοναδικό pet shop που πουλούσε την Versele Laga εδώ στα Γιάννενα και πλέον δεν την έχει ούτε αυτός. Για να δούμε τώρα σε ποιά θα καταλήξουμε...

----------

